# Rest in Peace Peanut & Tigo <3



## kayepaye (Aug 15, 2014)

Peanut and Tigo were my teeny tiny foster kittens. I had just gotten them on Friday, Peanut passed away early this morning, and Tigo was euthanized this afternoon.

These precious babies were born, along with 3 other siblings, to a first-time mom who suffered from feline panleukopenia during her pregnancy. Their siblings all died within the first 12 hours, and mom rejected Peanut and Tigo after about a week. Their owners kept them for 2 weeks, feeding them canned food and cow's milk, before surrendering them to a local rescue. The rescue cared for them for a couple of days, and then they came to me.

The kittens both had severe cerebellar hypoplasia (I currently own 2 older kittens with the same condition), and had an extremely hard time getting around, or even holding their heads up.

They were doing great until Sunday evening when Peanut refused to eat, and Tigo was only eating 1/2 his normal feeding (at this point they were being fed proper kitten formula). 

By 1am I knew that Peanut wasn't going to make it, so I kept him warm and comfortable, and had a cat purring video playing on a loop to help soothe him.
He passed away just before 5am, I was holding him against my chest and humming him lullabies, it was very peaceful.

By morning Tigo was starting to look a little glum as well. The rescue group took him to the vet that morning, and they recommended that he be euthanized, his internal organs were shutting down.
I left work early to go and be with him in his final moments, I didn't want him to be all alone.

They will be preforming necropsies on both kittens, and then cremating them tomorrow, the wonderful rescue is allowing me to keep their ashes.

I am so grateful for my time with these beautiful baby boys, even though with it way too short. They touched my heart in a way that I can not even explain. I will never forget them.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so very sorry. How truly blessed they were to have you surround them with such profound and warm love.

Thank you so much for loving them so deeply and taking care of them, even if only for a very short time.

Eternal petpets and nose kisses, sweet little ones.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP angels.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Rest in peace sweet babies, you were well and truly loved. 
I am so sorry for your loss, thank you for caring for those precious babies


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet angels.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kaye, so very, very sorry...:'(
Such sweet wee ones...
You did make a difference...no matter at how short of a time, they had you...
Bless you and Tigo and Peanut...
They are now healed and playing at the Bridge...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

It takes a very special person to put themselves through that grief in order to give an animal a chance. How rewarding that they didn't have to die alone and without any warmth or caring. I am so sorry they didn't make it but you were an angel for them.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am so sorry :-(


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How heartbreaking kayepaye.  These two little ones were lucky, though, to have found their way to you and to have someone care enough about them to be with them when they passed.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am really sorry for your loss. They were beautiful babies.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

RIP little ones. I am so glad they had you to be with them in those last days and at their end, so they went with someone that cared and loved them. Big hugs to you


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

OH, as a fellow fosterer I am SO very, very sorry for the loss of these babies. They never really had a chance with the PO feeding them that way. They were so precious and it breaks my heart that people can be so ignorant - well meaning, but ignorant none the less. I hope you recover quickly and find it in your heart to save more lives soon. I know how devastating it is to lose a tiny one like this.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

They were beautiful little angels!!! I am so very sorry for your loss, I'm sure they knew how much you loved and cared for them,
Sally


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh I'm so very sad and I'm so sorry for your loss. 
I don't think i could handle it quite as gracefully and with so much kind words and efforts as you have put in for them. I'm sure your special rainbow kittens at the bridge appreciate all you did and will no doubt be looking upon you and send you their blessings in some way. May you find peace quicky and in abundance, too.


----------



## kayepaye (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, they mean so much. I am so thankful that I got the chance to meet and care for these little soldiers.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Sometimes the little ones have very difficult odds stacked against them, but that doesn't mean they can't or shouldn't feel love and comfort and contentment during their short time. Thank you for providing that for them. RIP Peanut & Tigo.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry. They looked so sweet. I'm so glad they had you to love them during their brief time. Thinking of you.


----------

